

Ask HN: Highest rated story? - polvi

Just curious what story has gotten the most number of points to date on HN. Michael Jackson?
======
gjm11
See <http://top.searchyc.com/submissions> \-- I don't know whether it's kept
perfectly up to date, but I'm pretty sure there's been nothing recently to
match the highest scores there.

Top is "How I hacked Hacker News (with arc security advisory)". Then two from
pg: a welcome for new users written at a time when there lots of them for some
reason, and "Startup ideas we'd like to fund".

Michael Jackson is at #29, with about 1/3 the points of the #1 story.

~~~
tuukkah
Seems to be up to date, as this agrees (but is less comprehensive):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

------
neuromanta
Looks like no one knows... should we promote this story, to have the most
points? :P Then we would know the answer :D.

